

Time on the Horizon – Graphing time series on one line (2008) [pdf] - balou
http://www.perceptualedge.com/articles/visual_business_intelligence/time_on_the_horizon.pdf

======
balou
Root of cubism (<http://square.github.com/cubism/>) - definitely worth the
read.

